# Ich scheitere schon an einfachsten Aufgaben! Bitte um Hilfe!



## Aurelius (11. Nov 2007)

Hallo, ich lerne Java und scheitete an den einfachsten Aufgaben! Das seit kurzem begonnene Kapitel "Klassen" bereitet mir großes Kopfzerbrechen ... und das größte Problem ist: Es müssen wöchentlich Aufgaben abgegeben werden und ich stehe kurz vor dem Nicht-Bestehen.

Ich will hiermit dreist fragen, ob mir jemand helfen kann und die "einfachen" Aufgaben löst!
Mir liegt wirklich sehr viel dran, wenn ich den Kurs nicht bestehe kann ich erst in einem Jahr wiederholen und bin somit um ein ganzes Jahr im Rückstand.

Für die Mühe und den Zeitaufwand möchte ich euch *mit 60EUR entlohnen (20EUR pro Teilaufgabe)*; Zahlung bereits im Voraus z.B. via Paypal. Für jede Teilaufgabe müssten etwa 30 -60 Zeilen Script geschrieben werden.
Gerne schicke ich euch die Aufgaben im Voraus und ihr könnt entscheiden ob ihr sie lösen wollt oder nicht.
Bitte schreibt mir dazu eine PN (klick auf Nichname -> Persönliche Nachricht).

Vielen lieben Dank im Voraus, es ist mir wirklich sehr wichtig.

P.S. Evtl habe ich mit dem Thema Foren-Regeln verletzt. Ich bitte trotzdem den Treat wenigstens bis heute Abend bestehen zu lassen. Danke


----------



## Der Müde Joe (11. Nov 2007)

> as seit kurzem begonnene Kapitel "Klassen" bereitet mir großes Kopfzerbrechen ... und das größte Problem ist: Es müssen wöchentlich Aufgaben abgegeben werden und ich stehe kurz vor dem Nicht-Bestehen.



Naja...hatte ich auch mal vor ein paar Jahren. Hat mir auch ein wenig Kopfzerbrechen bereitet.
Kenn zwar die Aufgaben nicht, aber so 10 Strunden pro Woche kanns halt shon kosten.

etwas zu lernen kostet halt Zeit.


----------



## CyD (12. Nov 2007)

Um nicht ein Jahr zu wiederholen, willst du dir dein Weiterkommen erkaufen? :noe: 
Ich setz das jetzt einfach mal mit cheaten gleich!

Du scheinst den Sinn des Wortes "LERNEN" nicht zu verstehen.

Java ist wie bspw. Englisch: Der Unterricht baut aufeinander auf.
Wenn du am Anfang nicht "g e t" and "b e c o m e" trennen kannst, wie soll es 
dir dann bei "p r i v a t e" und "p u b l i c" gehen? (schlechtes Beispiel... I know  :### )

Wenn dir wirklich so viel daran liegt das Jahr zu bestehen, solltest du es selbst machen.

Programmiersprachen lernt man meiner Meinung nach nur durch:
- Quellcode lesen
- Quellcode modifizieren
- Quellcode schreiben


----------

